# Great to see Martin Archery with a New Owner



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

Great to see Martin Archery back and moving forward after a buyout from another group.
I for one am glad i didn't jump ship prematurely and the martin forum website is back up and running.

*should see a 2014 line come out around the time the big archery show kicks off.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

WMIBOWHUNTER said:


> Great to see Martin Archery back and moving forward after a buyout from another group.
> I for one am glad i didn't jump ship prematurely and the martin forum website is back up and running.
> 
> *should see a 2014 line come out around the time the big archery show kicks off.


 
I have always shot a Martin and love the way the bows feel and shoot. I've been shooting a Bengal for the past 5 years and I'm beginning to get the itch to see what they come out with in 2014. Hopefully the the new company commits to quality, service and keeping the bows affordable for the everyday hunter.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

I've only ever shot Martin bows... For 30 years now. I currently shoot a 2012 Cougar FC and a 2011 Rytera Alien Z. I love them both dearly.

I truly hope that Martin's new ownership doesn't decide to offshore parts or production to a foreign land in order to turn a profit. They already do on a limited scale.


----------

